# لكل من يعانى مش مشكلة تفعيل اوفيس 2010



## علاء عبدالحليم (9 أبريل 2013)

اخوانى الكرام كنت اعانى من مشكلة تفعيل اوفيس 2010 وبعد بحث طويل لقيت الاداه الصغيرة دى
اللى بيستخدم اكس بى مثلى هيضغط عليها دبل كليك واللى بيستخدم ويندوز 7 هيضغط عليها كليك يمين ويختار *
Run as Administrator* 
بعد كدا هيفتح معاك شاشة الدوس هتلاقى بيقولك للتثبيت اكتب حرف A بعد كدا هتسيه يشتغل لمدة عشر ثوانى لغايط لما تسمع صوت بيقولك *Installation Successful* بعد كدا افتح الاوفيس عادى جدا مش هيطلب منك اى تفعيل بعد كدا بس وقت لما بتعمل الخطوات متكونش فاتح الاوفيس افتحه بعد ما يخلص التفعيل 

رابط التحميل 
IORRT 3.5




​


----------



## eng.a.h2009 (9 أبريل 2013)

الف شكر ياهندسة


----------



## boushy (9 أبريل 2013)

also there is 
office 2010 tool kit


----------



## samara1 (9 أبريل 2013)

اشكرك ياابن البلد ..................................ونتوسل الفرج القريب


----------



## Hind Aldoory (9 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم اخي الكريم انا استعمل ويندوز 7 عملت كلك يمين ولم تظهر لي عبارة run as administrator وجربت دبل كلك ظهرتلي شاشة صغيرة سوداء اختاريت A install لكن لم يتم التفعيل ويظهر لي error؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ هل من تفسير؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ الف شكر...


----------



## ادهم احمد على (10 أبريل 2013)

1000000000000000000 شكر تمام وشغال


----------



## 25290 (10 أبريل 2013)

بس ده بيفعل 30 يوم بس


----------



## علاء عبدالحليم (10 أبريل 2013)

Hind Aldory قال:


> السلام عليكم اخي الكريم انا استعمل ويندوز 7 عملت كلك يمين ولم تظهر لي عبارة run as administrator وجربت دبل كلك ظهرتلي شاشة صغيرة سوداء اختاريت A install لكن لم يتم التفعيل ويظهر لي error؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ هل من تفسير؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ الف شكر...




right clicking the icon, then clicking properties. Click the compatibility tab, then enable the Always run this as an administrator option.

بس ياريت تنزلى الحزمة دى الاول وتثبتيها لانها مهمة لاى جهاز وبعدين عملى ريستارت وبعدين شغلى التفعيل زى ما قولت لحضرتك 
Download .NET Framework 4.5 from Official Microsoft Download Center


----------



## elgenius (10 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خير انا فعلاا كنت اواجه مشكلة فى التسطيب والان سوف اجرب طريقتك


----------



## omer19877 (10 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خير ولكن ما زال البرنامج يطلب التفعيل


----------



## علاء عبدالحليم (10 أبريل 2013)

omer19877 قال:


> جزاك الله خير ولكن ما زال البرنامج يطلب التفعيل


لو نسخة الويندوز عندك ويندوز 7 لازم كليك يمين و run as administrator


----------



## omer19877 (10 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خير اتبعت كل الخطوات ولم يتفعل ربما لان النسخه غير منتشره .تم التفعيل ببرنامج اخر جزاك الله خير اخانا الحبيب


----------



## Hind Aldoory (10 أبريل 2013)

علاء عبدالحليم قال:


> right clicking the icon, then clicking properties. Click the compatibility tab, then enable the Always run this as an administrator option.
> 
> بس ياريت تنزلى الحزمة دى الاول وتثبتيها لانها مهمة لاى جهاز وبعدين عملى ريستارت وبعدين شغلى التفعيل زى ما قولت لحضرتك
> Download .NET Framework 4.5 from Official Microsoft Download Center



اخي الكريم..لم اجد في ال properties العبارة التي ذكرتها.. لا اعلم اين الخلل.. هل هناك طريقة اخرى للتفعيل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Hind Aldoory (10 أبريل 2013)

omer19877 قال:


> جزاك الله خير اتبعت كل الخطوات ولم يتفعل ربما لان النسخه غير منتشره .تم التفعيل ببرنامج اخر جزاك الله خير اخانا الحبيب




اخي الكريم.. هل بامكانك وضع البرنامج الذي فعلت الاوفيس من خلاله.. طبعا بعد اذن الاخ علاء عبد الحليم.. وجزاكم الله كل خير...


----------



## mohandes_85 (10 أبريل 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## omer19877 (10 أبريل 2013)

تفضل رابط الموضوع وبه التفعيل 
برنامج MTK.2.4.1 لتفعيل اصدارات Microsoft Office 2010-2013+ تفعيل معظم نسخ Windows - برامج نت


----------



## علاء عبدالحليم (10 أبريل 2013)

omer19877 قال:


> تفضل رابط الموضوع وبه التفعيل
> برنامج MTK.2.4.1 لتفعيل اصدارات Microsoft Office 2010-2013+ تفعيل معظم نسخ Windows - برامج نت



ودى نفس الاداه جبتها من موقع تورنت ونضيفه مافهاش اى فيروسات 
Office 2010 Toolkit


----------



## enginnerhh (11 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خير والله يوفقك ويسدد خطاك


----------



## Hind Aldoory (11 أبريل 2013)

omer19877 قال:


> تفضل رابط الموضوع وبه التفعيل
> برنامج MTK.2.4.1 لتفعيل اصدارات Microsoft Office 2010-2013+ تفعيل معظم نسخ Windows - برامج نت




جزاك الله كل خير..


----------



## Hind Aldoory (11 أبريل 2013)

علاء عبدالحليم قال:


> ودى نفس الاداه جبتها من موقع تورنت ونضيفه مافهاش اى فيروسات
> Office 2010 Toolkit




جزاك الله كل خير..


----------



## mahmoud789 (14 أبريل 2013)

اشتغلت تمام و جزاك الله كل خير..​


----------



## omar kedra (7 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا على التعب


----------



## ابو محمد2010 (7 نوفمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمود شيخ قروش (10 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا كتير


----------



## Eng.zeky (10 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## goldbeeerg (10 نوفمبر 2013)

اشتغلت معايا على ويندوز 7 ... شكرا


----------



## ZAR (10 نوفمبر 2013)

*سؤال بعد اذنك كيف يتم تعريب اوفيس 2010 لانى نزلت نسخة بلغة غريبة*


----------



## meram19 (25 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خير واذا ممكن رابط لتحميل اوفيس 2013


----------



## Nasredeen (25 نوفمبر 2013)

م/ علاء 
والله ما قصرت ابداً
دائماً مشاركاتك مميزة


----------



## diesel engine (24 مارس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## safwanfox (9 فبراير 2015)




----------

